# Toro 521 Auger question



## RRS (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this forum (PA based) so please forgive what I'm sure will be a newbie question. I have a Toro 521 38052 1990. My Auger turns when engaged but stops with minimal resistance. With the Blower off I can manually rotate the auger backwards but not forwards. When I go backwards the Auger makes a clicking sound. Can I assume this is the worm gear or is there something else I should check?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Sounds like the gear case is in need of a looksee. but first post a vid or pics of this problem that is presenting itself onto us here. ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------

